

The Sun is Setting on Rails-Style MVC Frameworks - Ramone
http://caines.ca/blog/programming/the-sun-is-setting-on-rails-style-mvc-frameworks/

======
kristianp
What this entry is saying is that whilst MVC is good, server-side MVC with
javascpript added on is not. It has an interesting vision for the future: the
client-side MVC framework.

So is GWT not good enough?

